# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  pershendetje  stafi   kisha  ni  lutje miqesor  nese.mundes heq ban ganimet

## legjenda12

pershendetje  stafi   kisha  ni  lutje miqesor  nese.mundes heq ban     anetar    ganimet  zemra  mendja  i  rin   ketu  thot  kur  de  kthehet   ni dite  ne  forum  shum  dashur  kam  vite    motra e  velzer    nese  mundet  ja heq ban  esht  nder e  respekt

----------



----------


## legjenda12

Pse nuk e perkrahni juve qe i rrini ne temena Albo 
Padrejtsishte e keni larguar  ganimetin.As nji spjegim nuk ia kishit dhen.Dikush ia vodhi pass dhe ju as me u pershendet nuk e lejuat.Sa bukalent qe jini,sidomos stafi eshte treguar i papergjegjshem.
me gjithse e gjeta nji'dritare' te vockel...pa he ,as njerit sju degjua zeri.
Kto vrejtje qe po ia bej stafit ,jon vrejtje te mikut tuaj qe aq shpejt ia hudhet ate mund diku ne berdhok.Por ta dijsh Albo se nuk u zemrua ganimet pse e largove,por qe arsyja dhe preteksi qe tersisht i pa argumentuar dhe 'trash'.Nuk isha i vetmi thot ganimet qe po bija ndesh me rregulloren e Forumit.
Por ju disa i toleronit e disave u munduat te ua ngulfatni fjalen ne gushe.
Kto fjal me porositi ish miku juaj ,te ua thosha.
Jo qe ju te ndjeni keqardhje por t'jeni hera tjera me 'elastik' kur te gjykoni.
E di se e ndjeni veten tuaj te pa prekshem dhe superjor,por superjoriteti  ne kte rast nuk qe i duhur dhe ndaj vendit te duhur,sepse Ganimet gjithnji ishte munduar qe te krijonte nji forum pa 'grricje'ku debati do te kultivonte dashuri kombetare,toleranc fetare...mbase kjo ju ka penguar.
Si do qe te jet...l\te mbetet ne ndergjegjen tuaj.
Mua me ka sherbyer si eksperienc edhe pselargimi i tij kuptohej se ka nxit paknaqsi dhe zhgenjim .
Nuk e meritoi vllai yne te largohet me fajin e atyre qe sot pa rreshtur bejn shkilje te rregullores se forumit,madje e keqja qendron se Albos nuk i bie ne sy.
Vetem kte porosi desha ta percjell permes fb ,pasi Ganimietin e kom frends.
Ju pershendet Ganimet,,,e dijn ata vet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## legjenda12

Legjenda me doli miku me besnik!
Me dha mundesin qe te kumunikoja per pak qaste me miqt e mi te vjeter.
Disa paskan ikur e disa tjer qenkan antarsuar.Jo rrall her ju lexoi.
Por vetem ksaj here dua qe te i them veq dy fjal per Albon.
Ndaj meje je treguar i pa drejt dhe me kaq dua te mbaroj.
Nuk dua te keq perdor besimin e mikut tim Legjendes.
me nuk ju besdis!
ndoshta do te hy edhe nji her tjeter te ju lexoja.Por ne emer te jo tolerances dhe ekstremizmit fetar qe me ke larguar kurre hallall mos te qoft.
Nuk e kom pritur nji reagim ndaj meje edhe pse ter kohen ,po qe sdu me i permendur me emra,ju Albo i keni toleruar disa derra te na e shajn Profetin Muhamed,dhe ajo per ty kurre nuk ka perber problem.Dua te shpreh zhgenjimin tim ,sepse jom i zhgenjyer deri ne ate mas sa bindja me eshte fiksuar se JU ALBO-Ilirian Pepa e mbani kete forum vetem ne sherbim te perqarjes kombetare.
Tani nuk dua tua prish muhabetin!zaten as nuk me sherben aty ku njera pal duhet te i duroj sharjet e poshtrimet.
miqve te mi ju deshiroj nji nat te mir.
Albo ka shyqyr Zotit plot qka te lexohet ,por do te ju keshilloja qe te beheni pak me vigjilent e me i matur ne drejtesi...dhe mos u bej i njianshem te tolerosh qe dikush te shaj saher te doj e dikush vetem te hesht.
Une nuk i takoj taborrit te t;heshturve pergjithmon.

----------


## Wordless

Unë e përkrah notën e protestës !!

Duhen marë masa të menjëhershme që kjo situatë të mos degradojë më tej.

----------


## Man from Nowher

Legjenda8 ben like legjenden12, mendoj qe ne mbeshtetje duhet te vijne dhe legjendat e tjera

----------


## legjenda12

> Legjenda8 ben like legjenden12, mendoj qe ne mbeshtetje duhet te vijne dhe legjendat e tjera


nuk   esht   koha  per   ty  tallur

----------



----------


## legjenda12

Le ti heqin ban Ganimeti-t ,sepse Alboja e ndeshkoj Padrejtesisht duke e etiketuar si ekstremist...kshtu e kuptova nga Legjennda.
Une sjom Ai Ganimeti i perfolur.
Jom avash e me pak shqiptar se Ai.

----------


## Wordless

> Le ti heqin ban Ganimeti-t ,sepse Alboja e ndeshkoj Padrejtesisht duke e etiketuar si ekstremist...kshtu e kuptova nga Legjennda.
> Une sjom Ai Ganimeti i perfolur.
> Jom avash _e me pak shqiptar se Ai_.


Paska për të bërë Albo moderator o ganimet xxxl  :pa dhembe:

----------

legjenda12 (18-12-2014)

----------


## legjenda12

> paska për të bërë albo moderator o ganimet xxxl


   ka    mundesi

----------

